# débutant applescript



## seeds (24 Janvier 2006)

bonjour,

voilà, j'essaye d'aider un ami qui vient d'avoir son premier Mac. Il vient de récupérer un Imac 333  (99)sur lequel est installé Panther . L'ensemble marche bien. Il a une connexion adsl un peu particulière puisqu'elle n'est que d'1Heure par mois ! (wanadoo, premier prix de forfait adsl). 
Il pensait qu'il allait pouvoir trouver une messagerie (type outlook express sur PC) qui aprés avoir vérifier les mails se déconnecte automatiquement alors on a cherché et cherché et cherché, on n' a pas trouvé. Donc j'ai pensé à un Applescript. Là encore, j'ai cherché et trouvé des scripts (per exemple "OneClick 1.5") qui font ça trés bien...avec une connexion rtc mais pas adsl

J'ai également trouvé (forum macG, mac adsl, scriptbuilders) des scripts qui permettent soit de se connecter ou de se déconnecter mais aucun dans lequel soit inclus une vérification des mails avec l'application Mail

La seule chose que j'ai à peu prés compris c'est comment écrire un applescript pour se connecter ou se déconnecter du net. Alors j'ai essayé d'inclure dedans un lancement de Mail pour vérif des mails (ci-dessous)mais...ça marche pas.
 Au premier clic exécuter, il lance bien la connexion (ethernet). Si je réexécute ce script, il lance Mail et vérifie. Mais pas de déconnexion

tell application "Mail"
	run
end tell
tell application "Internet Connect"
	set configName to "Ethernet intégré"
	connect configuration "Ethernet intégré"
end tell
tell application "Mail"
	check for new mail
end tell
tell application "Internet Connect"
	disconnect
	quit
end tell

Bon, vous aurez deviné que je ne suis pas du tout programmeur.....Quelqu'un pourrait-il donc m'aider à écrire un applescript simple qui lance la connexion adsl (ethernet intégré) puis ensuite lance Mail ,vérifie s'il y des mails et enfin se déconnecte. 
Merci de votre aide


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour

Quand j'ouvre Mail, il va chercher mon courrier directement dans mes boites (connection permanente).

Donc:
1 j'ouvrirais la connection.
2 Une temporisation pour que la connection se fasse.
3 Ouverture de Mail.
4 Un temporisation pour laisser à Mail de s'ouvrir et de télécharger le courrier.
5 Quitter la connection

Contrôle combien de temps il faut pour que la connection se réalise, tout dépend du FAI.
Temps moyen de téléchargement du courrier (1 c'est rapide mais avec 200 pouriels c'est plus long)

@+


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Janvier 2006)

seeds a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> voilà, j'essaye d'aider un ami qui vient d'avoir son premier Mac. Il vient de récupérer un Imac 333  (99)sur lequel est installé Panther . L'ensemble marche bien. Il a une connexion adsl un peu particulière puisqu'elle n'est que d'1Heure par mois ! (wanadoo, premier prix de forfait adsl).
> Il pensait qu'il allait pouvoir trouver une messagerie (type outlook express sur PC) qui aprés avoir vérifier les mails se déconnecte automatiquement alors on a cherché et cherché et cherché, on n' a pas trouvé.




A mon avis PowerMail fait cela puisqu'il y a l'option "Forcer la deconnection" apres la releve automatique.

Cordialement


----------



## seeds (24 Janvier 2006)

merci pour vos réponses
J'ai donc un début de réponse et Je vais essayer powermail en démo mais je préfèrerais trouver une solution moins onéreuse et comme je me suis lancer dans cet applescript, j'aimerais bien aller jusqu'au bout

Quelqu'un pourrait regarder ce script et me dire ce que ne va pas ? Merci

tell application "Mail"
run
end tell
tell application "Internet Connect"
set configName to "Ethernet intégré"
connect configuration "Ethernet intégré"
end tell
tell application "Mail"
check for new mail
end tell
tell application "Internet Connect"
disconnect
end tell


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Janvier 2006)

seeds a dit:
			
		

> merci pour vos réponses
> tell application "Mail"
> run
> end tell
> ...



Bonjour

Testé sous Panther ce qui n'est pas précédé des --, ça fonctionne normalement.
Je n'avais pas de courrier à relever, mais j'ai eue le Boing de fin de lecture du courrier.

Pour la connection je suis en wifi borne Airport, çe n'est pas le même script.
Donc ça marche pas.
Il y à quelques mois quand j'était avec un modem en direct ton script de connection ne marchais pas, j'avais fait plusieurs sites et tous disaient la même chôse, c'est bon pour OS 9 mais pas pour OS X.

Alors j'utilisais ça pour ouvrir et fermer la connection:


```
--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Connexion à Internet[/i][/color]
--
[color=#0000FF][b]on[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]run[/color]
	[color=#0000FF][b]try[/b][/color]
		--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Contrôle si une connection est faite[/i][/color]
		[color=#0000FF]do shell script[/color] "ping -c 1 apple.com"
		--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Oui ferme la connection[/i][/color]
		[color=#0000FF][b]set[/b][/color] [color=#408000]Qt[/color] [color=#0000FF][b]to[/b][/color] "."
		[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "System Events"
			[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "Internet Connect" [color=#0000FF][b]to[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]activate[/color]
			[color=#0000FF]delay[/color] 2
			--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ferme la connection[/i][/color]
			[color=#0000FF]keystroke[/color] [color=#408000]Qt[/color] [color=#0000FF]using[/color] [color=#0000FF]command down[/color]
			[color=#0000FF]delay[/color] 1
			--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ferme Internet Connect[/i][/color]
			[color=#0000FF]keystroke[/color] "q" [color=#0000FF]using[/color] [color=#0000FF]command down[/color]
		[color=#0000FF][b]end[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color]
	[color=#0000FF][b]on[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF][b]error[/b][/color]
		--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Non ouvre la connection[/i][/color]
		[color=#0000FF][b]set[/b][/color] [color=#408000]CR[/color] [color=#0000FF][b]to[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]ASCII character[/color] [color=#0000FF][b]of[/b][/color] 13
		[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "System Events"
			[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "Internet Connect" [color=#0000FF][b]to[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]activate[/color]
			[color=#0000FF]delay[/color] 2
			--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ouvre la connection[/i][/color]
			[color=#0000FF]keystroke[/color] [color=#408000]CR[/color]
			[color=#0000FF]delay[/color] 6
			--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ferme Internet connect[/i][/color]
			[color=#0000FF]keystroke[/color] "q" [color=#0000FF]using[/color] [color=#0000FF]command down[/color]
		[color=#0000FF][b]end[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color]
	[color=#0000FF][b]end[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF][b]try[/b][/color]
[color=#0000FF][b]end[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]run[/color]
```

En Wifi, ça marche plus alors à toi de voir.

Fait un test et dit moi si ça marche.

PS: Si le 13 marche pas remplacer par keystroke "d" using command down
@+


----------



## seeds (24 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse

J'ai testé ton script sur mon mac (même type de liaison ethernet que celle de mon pote Mais je suis sous tiger et non sous panther comme lui) car je n'ai que celui-ci sous la main.
ça donne:
1/ je lance le script sans être connecté=> "bong"+interface de connexion est proposé
2/ si je suis connecté: temps de d'attente puis deconnexion
Bien que je n'y connaisse rien, j'ai l'impression que je vais pouvoir utiliser ton script mais j'ai deux questions:

 1/ est-ce que dans ce script je peux inclure un check mail c-à-dire:
tell application "Mail"
check for new mail
end tell
si oui, où ça ?
2/comment est-ce que je peux faire pour "séquencer" les trois opérations ( d'abord connection- ensuite check mail- enfin deconnection), y-a-t il une commande à utiliser pour ça ?
Merci @+ François


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Janvier 2006)

seeds a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta réponse
> 
> J'ai testé ton script sur mon mac (même type de liaison ethernet que celle de mon pote Mais je suis sous tiger et non sous panther comme lui) car je n'ai que celui-ci sous la main.
> ça donne:
> ...



Bonsoir

Le script que j'ai envoyé (c'etait pour moi a une époque ou j'avais pas ma borne airport), c'est lui qui décide, il regarde si tu est connecté a internet ou non.
Si tu est connecté donc il quitte si tu es pas connecté il ouvre la connection.
Le même script décide de ce qu'il doit faire suivant ce qu'il trouve comme connection.

Panther et Tiger c'est idem,  (connection par modem et  connection par airport c'est différent c'est pas les mêmes scripts)

C'est très simple de rajouter ta commande de lecture des mails, mais plutôt que d'être ridicule (je ne peut pas tester j'ai pas ta configuration).

Tu me permet de réfléchir (Je vais aller dormir vue l'heure il me faut un temps de repos sinon je dit des Con.....)

Je t'abandonne pas une réponse va suivre (je suis fier de toi, une réponse à celui qui répond à une question c'est rare)

@+


----------



## ceslinstinct (25 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour

2 scripts non testé, car Airport (Ils marchaient avant la borne sans l'utilisation de Mail (c'est ton code)).

```
--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ouvre Mail et l'active[/i][/color]
[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "Mail" [color=#0000FF][b]to[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]activate[/color]

--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ouvre Internet Connect[/i][/color]
[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "Internet Connect" [color=#0000FF][b]to[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]activate[/color]
[color=#0000FF]delay[/color] 2

[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "System Events" --[color=#4C4D4D][i] Obligatoire pour les commandes de la barre des menus[/i][/color]
	--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ouvre la connection[/i][/color]
	--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Barre des menus Connexion à internet/Connexion/Se connecter[/i][/color]
	[color=#0000FF]keystroke[/color] "d" [color=#0000FF]using[/color] [color=#0000FF]command down[/color]
[color=#0000FF][b]end[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color]

--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Lecture des mails[/i][/color]
[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "Mail" [color=#0000FF][b]to[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]check for new mail[/color]
[color=#0000FF]delay[/color] 10 --[color=#4C4D4D][i] Temporisation pour qu'il y est pas une déconnection trop rapide[/i][/color]

--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Si l'on veut lire plus tard les eMails[/i][/color]
--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Tell Application "Mail" to quit[/i][/color]

[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "Internet Connect" [color=#0000FF][b]to[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]disconnect[/color] --[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ferme Internet Connect[/i][/color]
[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "Internet Connect" [color=#0000FF][b]to[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]quit[/color] --[color=#4C4D4D][i] Quitte Internet Connect[/i][/color]
```

Le deuxième:

```
--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ouvre Mail et l'active[/i][/color]
[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "Mail" [color=#0000FF][b]to[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]activate[/color]

--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ouvre Internet Connect[/i][/color]
[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "Internet Connect" [color=#0000FF][b]to[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]activate[/color]
[color=#0000FF]delay[/color] 2

[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "System Events" --[color=#4C4D4D][i] Obligatoire pour les commandes de la barre des menus[/i][/color]
	--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ouvre la connection[/i][/color]
	--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Barre des menus Connection à internet/Connexion/Se connecter[/i][/color]
	[color=#0000FF]keystroke[/color] "d" [color=#0000FF]using[/color] [color=#0000FF]command down[/color]
[color=#0000FF][b]end[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color]

--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Lecture des mails[/i][/color]
[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "Mail" [color=#0000FF][b]to[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]check for new mail[/color]
[color=#0000FF]delay[/color] 10 --[color=#4C4D4D][i] Temporisation pour qu'il y est pas une déconnection trop rapide[/i][/color]

--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Si l'on veut lire plus tard les eMails[/i][/color]
--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Tell Application "Mail" to quit[/i][/color]

[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "Internet Connect" [color=#0000FF][b]to[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]activate[/color]
[color=#0000FF]delay[/color] 2

[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "System Events" --[color=#4C4D4D][i] Obligatoire pour les commandes de la barre des menus[/i][/color]
	--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ferme la connection[/i][/color]
	--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Barre des menus Connection à internet/Connexion/Se déconnecter[/i][/color]
	[color=#0000FF]keystroke[/color] "." [color=#0000FF]using[/color] [color=#0000FF]command down[/color]
	[color=#0000FF]delay[/color] 1
	--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ferme Internet Connect[/i][/color]
	--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Barre des menus Connection à internet/Quitter connexion à internet[/i][/color]
	[color=#0000FF]keystroke[/color] "q" [color=#0000FF]using[/color] [color=#0000FF]command down[/color]
[color=#0000FF][b]end[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color]
```

Teste et donne moi une réponse.

Merci
PS: Le Run n'est pas obligatoire et le script quitte automatiquement donc Quit le script non obligatoire.
@+


----------



## seeds (25 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour  et encore un grand merci pour ton aide,

j'ai testé les deux scripts:

Le premier: lancement de Mail et de la connexion en même temps : la connexion s'établit mais pas de check mail. Pas de déconnexion

Le deuxième : là ça devient intéressant  ! 
d'abord il y a Lancement de la connexion et exactement en même temps lancement de Mail avec check mail immédiat ( donc le check mail ne peux pas se faire car la connexion n'est pas encore établi, elle est sur le point de se faire) , l'interface de "connexion à internet"  est bien présente  et au bout d'une dizaine de seconde, la déconnexion se fait bien
Donc, tout marche bien.... sauf qu'il n'y a pas de contrôle des nouveaux mails (l'apllication Mail se lance normalement mais trop tôt).

 J'ai essayé de changer quelques temps d'attente  ou d'inverser  des instructions mais visiblement je ne sais pas trop ce que je fais
Voilà où j'en suis; 
@+ François


----------



## ceslinstinct (25 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour

J'ai voulue faire dans ton style, mais j'avais des doutes.
Dans ma première réponse j'ouvrais la connection en premier et ensuite Mail

Tu sais que je ne peut tester.

Mail quand on l'ouvre, va voir si il y à du courrier alors c'est normal quil cherche la connection avant quelle soit faîte.

Le test à faire:
Une temporisation de 2 secondes aprés l'ouverture d'Internet Connexion (sans doute pas utile)
Une temporisation de 10 secondes pour être sur que la connection est établie.
L'ouverture de Mail qui va aller relever le courrier (ta commande de relevé pour moi est inutile).
Une temporisation de 20 secondes pour être sur qu'il à bien eue le temps de tous relever
Il faut dans ces 20 seconde compter le temps d'ouverture de Mail et le temps de relève du courrier donc à régler.
Alors on quitte Internet Connexion

C'est à toi de régler les temps de temporisation, surtout la levée du courrier si de nombreux mails prévoir un maximum

Ci-dessous le script modifié:

```
--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ouvre Internet Connect[/i][/color]
[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "Internet Connect" [color=#0000FF][b]to[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]activate[/color]
[color=#0000FF]delay[/color] 2 --[color=#4C4D4D][i] Temporisation 2 secondes à tester[/i][/color]

[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "System Events" --[color=#4C4D4D][i] Obligatoire pour les commandes de la barre des menus[/i][/color]
	--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ouvre la connection[/i][/color]
	--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Barre des menus Connection à internet/Connexion/Se connecter[/i][/color]
	[color=#0000FF]keystroke[/color] "d" [color=#0000FF]using[/color] [color=#0000FF]command down[/color]
[color=#0000FF][b]end[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color]
[color=#0000FF]delay[/color] 10 --[color=#4C4D4D][i] Temporisation 10 secondes à tester[/i][/color]
--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ouvre Mail et l'active[/i][/color]
[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "Mail" [color=#0000FF][b]to[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]activate[/color]

--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Lecture des mails[/i][/color]
--[color=#4C4D4D][i] tell application "Mail" to check for new mail[/i][/color]
[color=#0000FF]delay[/color] 20 --[color=#4C4D4D][i] Temporisation pour qu'il y est pas une déconnection trop rapide[/i][/color]

--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Si l'on veut lire plus tard les eMails[/i][/color]
--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Tell Application "Mail" to quit[/i][/color]

[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "Internet Connect" [color=#0000FF][b]to[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]activate[/color]
[color=#0000FF]delay[/color] 2

[color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF]application[/color] "System Events" --[color=#4C4D4D][i] Obligatoire pour les commandes de la barre des menus[/i][/color]
	--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ferme la connection[/i][/color]
	--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Barre des menus Connection à internet/Connexion/Se déconnecter[/i][/color]
	[color=#0000FF]keystroke[/color] "." [color=#0000FF]using[/color] [color=#0000FF]command down[/color]
	[color=#0000FF]delay[/color] 1
	--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Ferme Internet Connect[/i][/color]
	--[color=#4C4D4D][i] Barre des menus Connection à internet/Quitter connexion à internet[/i][/color]
	[color=#0000FF]keystroke[/color] "q" [color=#0000FF]using[/color] [color=#0000FF]command down[/color]
[color=#0000FF][b]end[/b][/color] [color=#0000FF][b]tell[/b][/color]
```

J'attend des nouvelles.

@+


----------



## seeds (25 Janvier 2006)

Merci !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ca marche !
J'ai testé trois fois avec réception de message (dont une fois avec deux messages). Chaque tâche est bien séparée. C'est Impeccable; J'ai bien noté que je pouvais modifier le temps de temporisation pour l'adapter au nombre des messages reçus.

Mon pote va être content
Maintenant je vais essayer de comprendre ce que as fait : une bonne manière de m'initier à Applescript....

Merci encore et bonne journée où que tu sois.
François


----------



## ceslinstinct (25 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour

Si tu regarde l'ordre de programmation de mon premier courrier, c'est exactement l'ordre dans le dernier script.

J'ai beaucoup appris en regardant le travail des autres, en ApplesSript tu as souvent le code source.

Content que ça marche, peut être à une prochaine fois.

Salut

Jean Louis


----------



## theverglades (7 Février 2006)

Bonjour, j'aimerai apprendre à développer des applications applescript.
    J'ai donc téléchargé les "developer tools de décembre 2002" sur le site d'apple et l'aide d'un tuto je commence donc avec un programme tout simple. 

   Mais lorsque je compile un message d'erreur apparaît : "can't locate file for : -lcrt1.o " pourtant je suis exactement le tuto donc je ne pense pas que ce soit le programme en lui-même qui peut être mauvais.

   Je pense plutôt que soit j'ai téléchargé le mauvais truc, soit je me suis planté dans la configuration de project builder... je signale que je suis sous Panther (10.3.9)

Est-ce-que quelqu'un aurait une idée???

Merci beaucou


----------



## ceslinstinct (7 Février 2006)

theverglades a dit:
			
		

> Je pense plutôt que soit j'ai téléchargé le mauvais truc, soit je me suis planté dans la configuration de project builder... je signale que je suis sous Panther (10.3.9)
> 
> Est-ce-que quelqu'un aurait une idée???
> 
> Merci beaucou



Bonjour

Sous Panther 10.3.9 j'utilise en AppleScript Studio:

Interface Builder 2.4
Xcode 1.1
 (fournis avec les cd du système Panther)

project builder est périmé, il est remplacé par Interface Builder 2.4

@+


----------



## theverglades (7 Février 2006)

Merci beaucoup! l'installation s'est bien passée et ca veut bien compiler.  

Bon maintenant je butte sur le programme... :rose: 

   En fait mon but final est de faire un comparatif de prix dans certaines boutiques ebay (notamment des CD) parce que bien souvent suivant le disque que l'on souhaite acheter, le prix varie selon les magasins. Ce script m'évitera de visiter les boutiques une par une pour trouver le CD le moins cher. 

Le script se présentera comme ceci : 

Par l'intermédiare d'une interface, on tape le nom du disque recherché et les résultats de chaque boutique s'affichera dans une fenêtre côte à côte de manière à visualiser tout de suite le prix le plus avantageux

Donc en détail le script devra : 

 1. Ouvrir safari ainsi que la page de chaque boutique (une par onglet, parce que une par fenêtre ca fout la zone sur l'écran)

 2. Faire deux tabulations afin de placer le curseur sur la "searchbox" (??) de la boutique

 3. Faire un copier/coller du nom du disque entré dans l'interface vers la searchbox de la boutique 

 4. Valider la recherche

 5. Faire un copier/coller des résultats obtenus dans les boutiques vers une fenêtre de l'interface (si possible de copier carrément les liens)

 6. Quitter Safari

   Je ne sais pas du tout si ce programme est réalisable en applescript et avec un débutant aux commandes.

J'attend de vous autres MacGénérationistes une réponse me disant si ce projet est réalisable ou non, et des petites éclaircies sur les lignes de codes.

Merci beaucoup! A bientôt !


----------



## Didier Guillion (8 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si c'est realisable par un débutant. Tout dépends ce que tu entends par débutant. 
Tu peut etre debutant en AppleScript et avoir 10 ans de bagage dans un autre langage derriere.

Si c'est tes premiers pas en programmation, peut etre devrais tu commencer par de petits exercices simples.

Tout ce que je peut te certifier, c'est que si tu arrive au bout de ce projet, tu ne seras plus un débutant. 

La premiere étape va etre pour toi, d'analyser le dictionnaire AppleScript de Safari pour voir ce qu'il te propose.

Cordialement


----------



## theverglades (8 Février 2006)

Merci pour tes bons conseils ! 
En ce qui concerne les différents langages j'ai un peu tout essayé à l'école : pascal, assembleur, C++, mathematica, Visual basic... donc je pense qu'avec applescript je devrai arriver a m'en sortir a peu près, j'ai juste  besoin de trouver pas mal d'exemple a étudier. je vais de ce pas jeter un oeil sur le dictionnaire de safari.


----------



## theverglades (9 Février 2006)

bon voila où j'en suis : 

dans l'interface : je rentre le nom du disque dans ma zone de texte (nommé ici "input" ) et je clique sur le bouton de validation.
Safari s'ouvre, va dans une boutique, fait deux tabulations afin d'arriver sur la bonne searchbox, entre le nom du disque et valide.

voici le code : 


```
on clicked theObject
    set laVariable to contents of text field "input" of window "Main"
    tell application "Safari"
        activate
        open location "http://stores.ebay.fr/nomdelaboutique"
        delay 5
    end tell
    tell application "System Events" to tell process "Safari"
        keystroke (ASCII character 9) -- emule la touche "tabulation" du clavier
        keystroke (ASCII character 9)
        keystroke laVariable -- copie le nom du disque dans la searchbox
        keystroke (ASCII character 13) -- emule la touche "enter" du clavier
    end tell
end clicked
```

maintenant il faut que je trouve un moyen d'effetuer un copier/coller de la liste des résultats vers l'interface graphique...


----------

